# Worldmark booking options



## Sandy VDH (Mar 4, 2022)

I found this useful, but also not easily accessible.

So maybe someone else here will also find it useful.

Ways to book WM (2022 rates)
1. Credits, Cost per point is based on your ownership level, HK is extra
2. Bonus time, Cost $0.078 per point, HK is included, $80/night minimum
3. Inventory Specials $0.078 per point, HK is included, $80/night minimum
4. Monday Madness  $0.09 per point, HK is included, $80/night minimum (if you do it online, $0.10 per point over the phone)
5. FAX Time $0.13 per point





I have read every TUG posting and either FAX or Bonus time is mentioned but not explained.  Thought having it in one place would be nice.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 4, 2022)

Excellent summary, thank you.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 5, 2022)

Has anyone used FAX?

What did you find useful for?


----------



## CO skier (Mar 5, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Has anyone used FAX?
> 
> What did you find useful for?


It was a lot more useful when it was priced at $0.09/credit and no $80 minimum.

About the only time I would use it now would be for multiple units for an extended family vacation at a difficult to reserve resort when I do not want to use regular vacation credits.  The main advantage is that FAX is the only cash option for reservations booked 11-13 months in advance.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 5, 2022)

The "once in 5 years during Red Season" limit for FAX reservations has changed to a certain number of active reservations at a time depending on Ownership Tier.  Housekeeping is included.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I found this useful, but also not easily accessible.


Yep, I posted the same chart in the WM sticky thread last year .









						WORLDMARK INFORMATION and ADVICE ARTICLES
					

Worldmark the Club Information and overview! - TUG Advice Article  Worldmark Program Guide and Resort Directory 2018 . - Booking guidelines/rules start on pg. 327.   WorldMark Resort Info and Point Charts. FYI -Point charts at the bottom of each resort page.  Worldmark Owner Education -...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 6, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Has anyone used FAX?
> 
> What did you find useful for?


We did Fax time about 15 years ago along with bonus time and inventory special at Windsor.  The Worldmark staff worked with us to set it up and it was fantastic for a Wedding which we did next store including the reception.
A few month later my niece (who got married) and her husband and 3 other couples all bought in big time.
The wedding was about 120 people and I think we had about 10 rooms booked all together with most being for 3-4 days.  I don't remember exactly but it saved people a fortune.  The resort even let us have a BBQ beforehand which we had about 60 people at and let us use the room near the pool to store and keep items heated.
That alone saved hundreds of dollars as the food was made by us and relatives instead of buying pre made food.
The Country Club next door did a great job for the reception.  Actually it turned out one of best weddings I've ever attended.  
The savings for people was mainly 5-6 people per unit instead of each 2 renting hotels.  Overall I'd have to guess a few thousand dollars saved.  This was especially nice for the family flying in from Georgia,Utah, and Colorado since they were already paying for flights.  Meals cooked in the timeshares also saved them the restaurant expenses.  
Bart


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 6, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> Yep, I posted the same chart in the WM sticky thread last year .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see that now.  But it in only in the sticky and not in the article.  Also the Sticky has 2021 rates and rates have gone up for 2022. Perhaps that entry could be updated too.  But that entry is long past editing and I do not know who the admin is for this particular forum.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 14, 2022)

Just looking at Monday Madness in detail for a few weeks now, while my resale purchase makes it way through the process. 

This monday there are a ton of resorts listed?  is that normal?

Curious. 

S


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 14, 2022)

It goes up and down.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Just looking at Monday Madness in detail for a few weeks now, while my resale purchase makes it way through the process.
> 
> This monday there are a ton of resorts listed?  is that normal?
> 
> ...


It definitely varies. I'd say since the pandemic the list has been longer on average compared to prior years.


----------



## WManning (Mar 14, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> It definitely varies. I'd say since the pandemic the list has been longer on average compared to prior years.





Sandy VDH said:


> Just looking at Monday Madness in detail for a few weeks now, while my resale purchase makes it way through the process.
> 
> This monday there are a ton of resorts listed?  is that normal?
> 
> ...


Is Monday madness only during March madness?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2022)

WManning said:


> Is Monday madness only during March madness?



No, it's every Monday. Lasts for a week. New resorts are selected that following Monday.

Dave


----------



## WManning (Mar 14, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> No, it's every Monday. Lasts for a week. New resorts are selected that following Monday.
> 
> Dave


In March only?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 14, 2022)

WManning said:


> In March only?



NO


----------



## WManning (Mar 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> NO


Why is it called March madness?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 14, 2022)

WManning said:


> Why is it called March madness?


Its called Monday Madness not March Madness.  The resort list changes every Monday.


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 15, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Just looking at Monday Madness in detail for a few weeks now, while my resale purchase makes it way through the process.
> 
> This monday there are a ton of resorts listed?  is that normal?
> 
> ...


Sandy! You decided to join us!  welcome to the club!


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 15, 2022)

Agree that it goes up and down. Last week it was only the resorts in Washington.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 15, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Sandy! You decided to join us!  welcome to the club!



Yeah, I live in TX and love the local TX WMs, but Wyndham Club Pass was not working for me.  I hate not getting the discounts and paying reservation fees via club pass.  So I bought the smallest package possible (5K), with the intent that I would use bonus time primarily, as TX locations often available via bonus time.


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 15, 2022)

I have a 6k membership and do just fine with it!  hooray! I’m excited for you!


----------



## WManning (Mar 16, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yeah, I live in TX and love the local TX WMs, but Wyndham Club Pass was not working for me.  I hate not getting the discounts and paying reservation fees via club pass.  So I bought the smallest package possible (5K), with the intent that I would use bonus time primarily, as TX locations often available via bonus time.


What I like about bonus time is you don't use or have to pay for a house keeping credit. The cash price will also be less then the cost of paying maintenance fees on a 5k ownership.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 16, 2022)

WManning said:


> What I like about bonus time is you don't use or have to pay for a house keeping credit. The cash price will also be less then the cost of paying maintenance fees on a 5k ownership.



It is less than MF on a 5K, and no HK.  So it make more sense.  That is why I thought a 5K would work just fine for me, instead of opting for more points.  Since I already have over 1M Wyndham and also HGVC and HICV, i thought 5K would suffice for my purposes.


----------



## Plachaby (Mar 16, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Has anyone used FAX?
> 
> What did you find useful for?



I've used it only to book something and hold it while I shuffle things around or decide which reservation to take. So, I'll book under FAX if I'm out of credits, but in the end the reservation won't be under FAX.


----------

